# Good schools in riyadh



## parveen banu (Jan 31, 2014)

Plz help me in finding good schools in riyadh.which focusses on english language,academic curiculum,good teachers.all over it should be a good schools.i am searching for my son who is going to u.kg soon.


----------



## drsaaba (Apr 6, 2012)

Try british international school Riyadh (BISR). -


----------



## Godfather (Feb 19, 2014)

There are a few "good" schools.

Yes for the IGCSE the BISR (British School) is where my kids are at, also there is the American school, shortly to be relocated to a fantastic facility near the airport in the compound of Al-Bustan.


----------

